# Lubro Moly



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

So I bought a 5 liter container of lubromoly 5w40. I see it has the vw502-505 badging but its not on the list. Is it VW approved or not?







Also I bought a Hengst filter and was wondering if its any good?


_Modified by lemansvw at 6:45 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

Lubro Moly is made by Liqui Moly. The Hi Tech Synthetic 5-40 is on the list. I don't think they could have made it more confusing is they tried. I switched to it due to it's fairly low volatility which helps combat intake valve deposits. I too pick up the 5 liter jugs.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (cmosentine)*

Yea Ive seen good reviews on this stuff and at 38 bucks for the five liter jug I cant complain. Hell I paid less than the crappy mobil 1 0w-40. Well and comments on the filter? 2.0FSI with 26000


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

Hergst filters are fine......as is Mobil 1 - 0W40











_Modified by gehr at 4:24 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (gehr)*

I didn't get good results with it unfortunately. I was getting great results up until about the 4500 mile mark. It really deteriorated from that point on. But it was also 0w-40 not 10w-40 which might be better but I dunno. Anyway at 38 bucks in this small shop I found I cant complain. Anyone use this oil on a 2.0 FSI?


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemansvw* »_I didn't get good results with it unfortunately. I was getting great results up until about the 4500 mile mark. It really deteriorated from that point on. But it was also 0w-40 not 10w-40 which might be better but I dunno. Anyway at 38 bucks in this small shop I found I cant complain. Anyone use this oil on a 2.0 FSI? 

Which oil are you speaking, mobil 1 or Lubro, the thread has kind of changed directions.
I have used both Mobil 1 0w-40 and Lubro 5w-40. My 2.0 FSI "consumed" more of the Mobil 1 than the Lubro. No UOA to compare. Change every 5K miles.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (cmosentine)*

I'm running the LubroMoly 5W-40 Synthoil Premium and I love it.
I first switched over from the previous owners' dealership fills (Castrol) +1 (of my own) Syntec OCI. Did an early OCI (6000km) to help clean away any of the leftover Castrol. 
That first LM fill I topped off 1L over 6000km... (that's 3700 miles)
1500km into this latest LM fill and so far nothing's burned off.
I'm very happy with this oil and my engine sounds/pulls so buttery smooth.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

Opps.....there should have been a space between Mobil 1 and 0W40!


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (gehr)*

No I got bad results with Mobil 1. I mean its a great oil but it burns off like crazy after a while. I was doing great with the oil but at about 4000 miles it just took a turn for the worse. I still haven't had time to switch but I'm gonna be doing a UOA with the mobil I take out to see.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

I have been running the LM Synthoil Hightech 5w40 for the last 4500 miles and everything seems fine. On a consistent basis I am topping off every 1200 or so miles with a half a liter. I have a burner, yes. What I did also notice is that LM changed the product name on the 5w40 from Synthoil Hightech to Synthoil Premium. What has NOT changed is the actual part number on the bottle...LM2040, its the same oil. All of the approvals are the same as well with VW 502.00 and 505.00 being present on the bottle. What is great is the Napa's have been stocking alot of LM products for a while now so you can buy them local. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lubro Moly (Akira)*

Yes, big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NAPA.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_ What is great is the Napa's have been stocking alot of LM products for a while now so you can buy them local. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wish i could say that for our Canadian Napa stores. I had to get mine thru a high-end european garage and it wasn't cheap... but it's definitely worth using.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

Nice. I have a NAPA nearby but I honestly don't visit much because customer service there is god awful. Its like pulling teeth just to get help there even though your the only customer in the store.







Anyway how much do they run it for at your local Napa autoparts?


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lubro Moly (lemansvw)*

I picked up 4 5-liter jugs for $151 including tax at the Lowell, Michigan NAPA.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Lubro Moly (cmosentine)*

The guy at my local Napa sold me 7 liters for $7.99 a bottle. They will give you a discount if you ask, just be polite about it.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lubro Moly (Akira)*

Coo. Im glad to see something other than Mobil 1 and Castrol becoming readily available in local auto part stores.


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

Just watch out. Last week I wnet to Vancouver Auto Parts, they had LM 4w50 on sale (5 liter jug) and I noticed that on the label, it said "Synthetic Technology" while my old jug said Fully Synthetic Motor Oil".
That made me think twice, since the 1 Liter bottles they also carry still had "Full Synthetic Motor Oil".
Now, I am not sure if they are in process of switching from Group 4/5 to Group 3 oil or not, it just raised my eyebrows. 
I didn't buy the 5L jug, I have to do some research.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (bbboy)*

That's strange didn't see anything like that on my container. Anyway did the oil change yesterday and I gotta admit I hear and feel a difference. The engine just feels smoother. But I do have a question and that is I forgot to put the oil cap back on when I started the car and the engine seemed like it was stuttering. As soon as I put the oil cap back on it went to normal. I was wondering if thats normal or has happened to anyone else. Its a 2.0 FSI by BTW


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you should check your PVC system. Engine cap on/off (just loosen it, no need to take it off), should not result in change in sounds.
What was on the jug: "Synthetic Technology" or "Fully synthetic oil"?


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (bbboy)*

Of it is made in Germany it has to be a group 4/5 as Group 3 are not considered synthetic there.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (cmosentine)*

Its full synthetic made in Germany. So far I'm loving the stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (lemansvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemansvw* »_...I forgot to put the oil cap back on when I started the car and the engine seemed like it was stuttering. As soon as I put the oil cap back on it went to normal. I was wondering if thats normal or has happened to anyone else. Its a 2.0 FSI by BTW 

Mine did that also when I had stock pcv system. I think it is normal. I haven't tried with pcv bypass on.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (saaber2)*

For some reason when I started up my car I loosened the cap and it began to stutter, I immediately tightened up the cap and all was fine. I think it has something to do with the "pressure" inside the engine, I'm not positive though. 
As for the 4w50 comment (where you probably meant 5w40)...was it a purple bottle that read "Synthoil Hightech" or "Synthoil Premium?" Those are the same product model LM 2040 which is FULL synthetic and not a blend. I have been loving this oil ever since I started using it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Mine did that also when I had stock pcv system. I think it is normal. I haven't tried with pcv bypass on.

100% normal.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

glad to hear its normal.


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Lubro Moly (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_I have been running the LM Synthoil Hightech 5w40 for the last 4500 miles and everything seems fine. On a consistent basis I am topping off every 1200 or so miles with a half a liter. I have a burner, yes. What I did also notice is that LM changed the product name on the 5w40 from Synthoil Hightech to Synthoil Premium. What has NOT changed is the actual part number on the bottle...LM2040, its the same oil. All of the approvals are the same as well with VW 502.00 and 505.00 being present on the bottle. What is great is the Napa's have been stocking alot of LM products for a while now so you can buy them local. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I work at Napa in Hagerstown we carry alot of LM oil and additives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

